# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Стихи про интернет

## Irina

*  Последнее время стала часто встречать стихи про интернет. Если вы встретите такие и они вам понравятся - прошу сюда.*

----------


## Irina

Ночь. Компьютер. Интернет.
    Три часа – а сна всё нет.
    Стук по клавишам и ввод.
    Из окна в окно проход.
    Слово. Фраза. И совет.
    Был вопрос – и есть ответ.
    ICQ, e-mail’ы сайт,
    Память в сотни гигабайт.
    Диалог. Письмо. Рассылка.
    Форум. Чат. Запрос. И ссылка.
    Слово. Поиск. Сохранить.
    Напечатать. Удалить.
    Ввод. Запрос. Ответ системы.
    Ящик. Список. Файл «Без темы».

    На часах четыре? пять?!
    В Аське новенький опять.
    «-Доброй ночи! Что не спишь?
    -Доброй… ночи говоришь?
    -На часах уже четыре…
    -Засиделась в этом мире…
    -Как она? – Прости дружок:
    Спать хочу… за мной должок…
    -Завтра здесь тебя застану?
    -Я не знаю. Врать не стану…
    -Ладно. Спи. Спокойной ночи!
    -Ты пиши, если захочешь…
    -Значит, встретимся в сети?
    -Точно так. Пора идти…
    -До свиданья!»- смайлик – «Всё».
    Не в сети. Сигнал идёт.

    Отключиться? – Да, сейчас.
    На панели пятый час.
    Пуск. Работы завершенье.
    Завершить работу? – Да.
    Подождите. Отключенье.
    И смолкают провода.
    Мысль. Усталость. Темнота.
    Сон под утро. Пустота.
    Тишина. Все мысли прочь.
    За окном проходит ночь.

    Спустя несколько часов.
    С окон снимется засов.
    Загрузить. Открыть. Свернуть.
    Подключить и развернуть.
    Windows, Ася, Интернет.
    Снова ночь, и сна вновь нет.

----------


## Irina

*Мир Интернет*

Мир Интернет, загадочный, манящий,
Ты унесёшь меня в далёкие края.
Ты для меня реальный, настоящий,
Где быть могу сама собою я.
Не надо больше лгать и притворяться,
И можно говорить все мысли вслух,
И ничего при этом не бояться.
Здесь интересно проводить досуг.
Люблю я аську, чаты и приваты,
И письма длинные согреют душу мне.
И фотки разных стран, восходы и закаты,
Как будто побывала в той далекой стороне.
Пусть от меня за сотни километров
Живут все мои близкие друзья.
Откроют душу мне в письме заветном,
Я им отвечу, правды не тая.
Какая разница, что не смогу проверить,
Кто правду, кто неправду говорит?
Терять мне нечего. Попробую поверить,
Без веры и надежды трудно жить.
Быть может, на другом конце планеты
Живёт мой принц в загадочной стране.
И, если б не было на свете Интернета,
Он так и не узнал бы обо мне.

----------


## Sanych

Да, жизненная поэзия

----------


## Irina

*Виртуальная любовь*

В Интернете всё возможно...
Чьи-то роли мы играем.
И влюбиться так не сложно
В тех, кого совсем не знаем.
Рассыпаясь в комплиментах,
Виртуальные букеты
Дарят юные Ромео
И наивные Джульеты.
Ты рисуешь образ милый,
Идеал твоих мечтаний:
Принц богатый и красивый,
Исполнитель всех желаний.
Но однажды день настанет,
Что иллюзию разрушит...
Пред тобою он предстанет,
Ужасом наполнит душу:
Вот он, толстый и пузатый,
Лысый, страшный - пред тобою.
Узнаёшь, что он женатый,
У него детишек двое...
Ты спешила на свиданье,
И не знала, что так лживы
Все его в любви признанья,
Что писал тебе красиво.
Он писал тебе от скуки,
На работе дурью маясь.
Взять себя не можешь в руки,
От обиды задыхаясь...
Как же так? Ведь ты любила,
Ты жила о нём мечтою,
Называла его милым...
Плюнь, тебя он недостоин!
Так чувствительно, ранимо
Сердце маленькой Джульеты,
И она непримирима,
Плача, курит сигареты.
Люди все играют роли,
Любят лгать и притворяться.
В мире столько лжи и боли,
А тебе всего шестнадцать...

----------


## Irina

*Что значат одноклассники для вас?*

Что значат одноклассники для вас?
Не только сайт,надеюсь,в интернете.
Хотя он очень быстро свяжет нас,
Где б ни были разбросаны по свету.
Лишь кликни "мышкой" пару-тройку раз.
И, если друг в "онлайне",отзовется.
Вы перекинитесь с ним парой фраз,
Он спросит между прочим:"Как живется?"
Вопрос дежурный и ответ подстать:
"Все хорошо.Работа-дом-работа..."
Вот только ночью стала плохо спать.
И память беспокоит отчего-то.
А память возвращает в первый класс,
К учительнице первой на урок...
Мы никогда не забывали Вас,
Хотя проведать врядли кто-то смог.
А память возвращает в летний зной:
Июньский день...Девченки,как невесты,
Ребята в галстуках. Ах этот выпускной-
Смех и веселье со слезами вместе.
Мы в сердце сохраняем каждый миг,
А дружбу школьную несем сквозь годы.
И фотографии так бережно храним
В альбомах,давно вышедших из моды.
У нас подчас не имена,а ники,
И вместо фотографий-аватары.
К нам в душу технологии проникли.
Мы больше не общаемся по-старому.
Друзья мои,я призываю вас,
Живым общением сердца согрейте!
Пусть будут одноклассники для нас
Не только сайт,который в интернете.

----------


## Irina

Нет спора – надо жизнью жить реальной.
Но иногда наперекор всему
Мы утопаем в счастье виртуальном,
И доверяем только лишь ему.

Наперекор всем здравым рассужденьям,
Не думая – всерьез иль не всерьез -
В каком то сумасшедшем опьянении
Мы тонем в счастье виртуальных грез.

Быть может то, что в жизни не сложилось
Мы переносим в мир своей мечты:
Мы открываем параллельность мира,
И в этом мире выживаем мы.

Мы прячемся туда, чтоб не сломаться,
Чтоб от обиды сердце отогреть.
Вопрос лишь в том, как будем выбираться?
Нельзя позволить всем мостам сгореть.

----------


## Irina

На землю спускается вечера тайна
И ждут меня в нете друзья:
Умны, обаятельны, необычайны-
Такие же совы, как я
Присев к монитору, вздохнув облегченно,
Забыв о домашних делах,
Я буду болтать с ними непринужденно
О самых обычных вещах.
Для милого трепа вечерней порою
Я выкрою часик у снов.
Кого-то утешу, чуть-чуть успокою
И пару скажу теплых слов.
Давно уж за полночь. Слипаются глазки
И месяц в окошко глядит.
Одна за другой закрываются аськи
И кулер натужно гудит.
А завтра закружат заботы другие,
Работа с восьми до пяти.
Желаю вам счастья, мои дорогие,
неспящие ночью в сети.

----------


## Irina

Бежит по клавишам рука
И пальцы высекают слово,
Пока-привет, привет-пока,
Банальностями сыпем снова!

Какая магия влечет,
Сесть к монитору заставляет?
Но все быстрее кровь течет!
И к слову слово прибавляем .

Соединил нас Интернет,
Сквозь расстояния и годы,
Привет-пока, пока-привет
Ну что? А как у вас погода?

Что нового? И как дела?
В семейной, ну, и в жизни, личной?
Что видел ты? Где ты была?
Все класс! И у меня отлично!

За видимою простотою фраз,
Скрываются такие страсти!!!
Которые, сильнее нас
Любовь, измены, горе, счастье.

По вечерам и по ночам,
Кому за 20, 30, 40,
Кто так, кто, взяв покрепче чай,
Садятся вновь у мониторов.

----------


## Irina

И бегут по кнопкам пальцы.
Буквы,смайлы,кнопка "send".
И в реале жизнь банальна
Если в доме интернет...

Реже видишься с друзьями,
Просыпаешь институт..
Отношенья в виртуале
Жить спокойно не дают.

Допивая чашку кофе,
Снова пялишься в экран.
Ну и что,что на работе
Ждёт какой-то там доклад..

"Ограниченные люди",-
Фыркнешь ты и за печать.
"-Может,встретимся в реале?
-Так когда мне приезжать??"

И когда уже с рассветом,
Отправляешься в кровать,
Мысленно никак беседу
Все не можешь оборвать..

Снится Питер,кабель,сети,
Тетя ася,кнопка "send"
Скольким людям их реальность
заменяет интернет??

Что мы ищем в виртуале?
Понимания?Любви?
Этого добиться в жизни
Неужели не смогли?

Просто полюбить тот образ,
Что придумал себе сам.
И,не слышав даже голос,
Верить всем ее словам.

Так наивно убиваться,
Если что-то вдруг не так.
"Почему ты задержался?
Я в инете уже час!"

Сцены ревности без тона.
Без эмоций разговор.
Просто буква.Буква-слово...
И пойми,кто прав потом...

Виртуальная реальность
Чем-то все же хороша.
Но...реальная реальность
Забываться не должна..

----------


## Irina

Виртуал, говорите? Ну-ну...
А озноб по спине - виртуален?
А улыбка во всю ширину
От стиха, что тебе вдруг подарен?

А волнение - где ты, да как,
Если вдруг ты пропал и в затишье?
А большой восклицательный знак
под стихами, которые пишешь?

Виртуал, говоришь, ерунда?
Не лукавь ты с собою, дружочек.
Виртуальная наша среда -
часть реальных вполне заморочек...

P.S.

Кто ищет утешенья... Кто любви...
Кто друга, кто-то выгоняет скуку.
А мне б от одиночества спастись,
Не дав сойти с ума еще кому-то...

----------


## fIzdrin

об одном лишь судьбу я молю
не бросай ты меня на пол слове,
образ твой каждый вечер люблю-
сколько смысла в последнем глаголе...

ты пиши..а о чем все равно,
о твоей каждой букве мечтаю,
не беда,что порою смешно,
что не сразу я все понимаю...

и когда виртуальную чушь
ты несешь без расставленных точек,
понимать я тебя научусь,
и читать научусь между строчек...

----------


## Irina

Как просто осуждать кого то...
Метнуть, шутя,обидные слова....
А сам ты представляешь что-то?
На критику имея все права...

Мы все живём СВОЕЙ ДУШОЮ....
Мы мыслим так, как БЛИЖЕ НАМ...
КАК СЕРДЦЕМ ЧУВСТВУЕМ,...порою
Совсем совсем не по годам...

Кому то может не понятно,
Зачем дневник мы создаём...
Мы здесь общаемся с друзьями,
Мы в этом дневнике ЖИВЁМ!

Порой иной дневник читаешь...
И чувствуешь:...МОЯ ДУША....
В другом - пошлятину встречаешь...
Ну, что ж.. проходишь неспеша....

Здесь каждый вправе выражаться,
НА СКОЛЬКО ПОЗВОЛЯЕТ такт...
И просто глупо обижаться,
На непристойности в словах....

У каждого своя дорога...
У каждого свои мечты...
Читаешь дневники...их много...
Что важного в них ищешь ТЫ?

Пусть это не твои сонеты...
Пусть это песня не твоя.....
Но для чего ж писалось это?
Чтобы читали...ТЫ и Я...

----------


## fIzdrin

вечер...светит экран монитора,
мой агент там открыт,как всегда,
нет привычного с ней разговора,
и от этого мне не до сна...
она в отпуске с мамой и дочкой
может быть даже рядом отцом,
напишу и отправлю ей почтой,
этот глупый стишок письмецом...
я надеюсь ей будет приятно,
прочитать то,что помню и жду,
шлю ей бусь и надеюсь понятно,
кого в снах своих видеть хочу...
а я видеть хочу,как однажды,
она в дом мой рассветом войдет,
приплывет,как кораблик бумажный,
в порт который давно ее ждет...

----------


## Irina

*О плюсах и минусах виртуального интима*

Вся история выдумана, совпадения случайны.

Мир инета без границ,
Нету званий, нету лиц,
Нет религий, стран, мужей,
Жён ли, быта и детей.
До чего же он хорош,
Даже возраст не поймёшь.

Мы гуляли в интернете,
И случайно повстречались,
Так случается на свете,
И о чём-то разболтались.
Дальше - больше, без тебя
Стала скучной жизнь моя.

Ты мне шлёшь приветы в «аське»,
Виртуальные цветы.
В mailе каждый день подарки,
Пишешь мне в приват стихи.
Виртуальная любовь –
У меня вскипает кровь.

Я не каменная леди,
Соглашаюсь на интим.
Правда, тоже в интернете.
Плюс тут есть и не один.

Не подхватишь СПИД в инете,
Триппер, сифилис, лишай.
Не родятся наши дети –
Безопасен секс, считай.

На компьютер антивирус,
Не один, и дело в шляпе.
Не мешать, пишу диплом я,
Так сказала маме, папе!

Ты слова мне шепчешь нежно,
Я от них в истоме таю.
И от ласк чудных безбрежных,
Только тело распаляю…
Был ты нежен, был ты властен,
Принц из сказки, как прекрасен.

Но душа моя – не тело.
Тело б большего хотело!
Ты со мною попрощался
И в реал опять умчался.
У меня горят глаза,
Где б найти мне мужика?

Хоть на улицу иди,
Первого ж в кусты тащи.
Так, решенье принимаю,
Я вибратор покупаю.

Виртуальная страна –
Просто чудно хороша.
Но как у любой медали
Две конечно стороны:
Секс, не спорю, безопасный,
Но, он только для души.

----------


## Irina

«Фотки», картинки, реплики, смайлики
Кажется, в шутку и будто бы мелочи
Бродят в сетях одинокие странники
Имя им – Люди, фамилия – Встречные.

Ходим как зомби, живём по привычке
«Сердце болит» и «достала работа»
А в Интернете «танцует» страничка
Место, где кто-то ищет кого-то.

Здесь не уходит вчера и сегодня
Здесь территория, где тебе рады
Вечно чужие и посторонние
Станем друг другу близки и понятны.

Хмурый настрой заменяется благостным
На удивление обыкновенно
«Щёлкаю» мышкой и мысленно радуясь
я посылаю «запрос» во Вселенную.

Кто там сказал виртуальное – ложно?
Видно, он сам неоднозначен…
Там, где простым становится сложное
Есть – положительно, а не иначе.

Здесь мы спокойны, успешны, беспечны
Хоть и по жизни в поисках мечемся
Я посвящаю в порыве сердечном
Вам эти строки, милые Встречные!

----------


## Justin

Я узнал что у меня,
Есть огромная семья!
Монитор, системный блок
В сеть воткнул я проводок
Windows - небо голубое
Это всё моё родное,
Без инета жить нельзя!
Наркоман наверно я

----------


## Justin

Ты не спишь - ведь ты в Контакте. 
Первым делом , как проснешься, 
Надо знать: а кто в Контакте? 
На учебе в перерывах 
Обсужденья: что в Контакте? 
Расстаемся после пива: 
"Ну, увидимся в Контакте!" 
Только дома оказался - 
Первым делом комп включаешь 
И на верхний левый угол 
Ты вниманье обращаешь. 
Так и ждешь ты синих цифр 
Против строчки "Сообщения" 
Кто в он-лайне? Ну, кого же 
Можно дернуть для общения? 
Кто кого в друзья добавил? 
Кто на встречу пригласил? 
Кто-то видео добавил, 
Кто-то фотки загрузил 
Я скажу вам по секрету: 
Дело дохлое, ребята! 
Мы теперь и в самом деле 
Все заложники Контакта!!!!!!

немного не в тему

----------


## vova230

А меня нет ни в контакте ни в одноклассниках. Вот. Скоро напишу мемуары про это.

----------


## Irina

Ах эти, виртуальные романы,
Такие милые, почти что без изъяна!
Цветы, улыбки, смайлики - смущенья,
И поцелуйчики, и гнев, и возмущенье!

И ночи проведенные в сети,
И мегабайты дней пропущенных событий!
Те от которых просто не уйти
И те, к которым просто грех не выйти!

И мыши стёрты серые бока,
И клаву глючит от кофейных пятен,
И знаем - все пройдет, наверняка,
Но как нам всплеск эмоций сих приятен! ))

----------


## Carlen

Листая сайты, как странички,			
У монитора я скучал.			
В каком-то чате на «Куличках»			
Одну девчонку повстречал.			

Божественная, как картина.			
Девичьим прелестям не счесть.			
62 талия – осина			
И бёдра - 96.			

Большие серые глаза.			
Скромна, красива, весела.			
О! Длинноногая лоза			
Чиста, как детская слеза.			

И в ночь к блондинке, хохотушке			
Тянет в Нет, ну как магнит.			
Где ник, чарующий, "Катюшка"			
Завоевал мои мозги.			

Её бы голос мне услышать,			
Увидеть хоть одним глазком.			
Ее рейтинг во мне все выше			
И пишу я ей письма тайком.			

Как звать тебя на самом деле?			
Скажи же мне, открой секрет.			
И вот под зимние метели			
Мне тайну эту приоткрыл И-нет			

"Знаешь, ник у меня - "Катюшка",			
И на самом ведь деле, кстати,			
Моя мама назвала дочушку			
Простым русским именем - Катя."			

О ней мечтаю я теперь,			
Хочу узнать её получше.			
И настроение, поверь,			
Такое, будто, в день получки.			

Но как же так, чем в плен схватила?			
И в чём же тут моя вина?			
Всё очень просто, вся тут сила			
В простецких русских именах….			
		1993

----------


## гость

Пришёл с работы, снял ботинки,
Понять не может, что за хрень?
Весь дом сверкает, ни пылинки!
Бельё постирано.

Не лень супруге было мыть посуду,
Стол накрывать, варить обед!
- Родная, это просто чудо!!! 
- Да... отключили Интернет.

----------

